# Hey Truth....



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

All this talk about who everyone wants and at what position.....I really don't care what position we draft, as long as when we look at it in 2 years we can see that position is covered...period. We don't really have that at any of the 5 right now. 

PG?....I'm not a fan
2g?....Maybe, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it...maybe a better pg
3?..... Ariza, if anybody, but he has not proven anything, yet
4?......So far we have lots of role players
5?.......Duh


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

alphadog said:


> All this talk about who everyone wants and at what position.....I really don't care what position we draft, as long as when we look at it in 2 years we can see that position is covered...period. We don't really have that at any of the 5 right now.
> 
> PG?....I'm not a fan
> 2g?....Maybe, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it...maybe a better pg
> ...


I will give Marbury the benefit of the doubt....

JC??maybe

Ariza..possibly

Sweets??Doubtful...I am very dissapointed in his lack of conditioning..If he doesnt come into camp in monster shape,he should be traded..

The 5??? We have serious issues there...

This draft is really PISSING me off.Have you seen where Deron Williams,Paul and Green are refusing to participate in anything except private workouts,one on one???

Its a very strange world when a 6' 170 pound guard,a athletically challenged guard and a high school senior are calling the shots


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't care for those guys...*

except fot greene...somewhat. I am not sure he's the brightest bulb in the string. Maybe they are worried they'll be exposed if they work out against...whoever. As a pg, I really like Felton. Right attitude and skillset plus his strength helps offset his lack of ht. I am also intrigued by Granger. I think he could start at the 3 and Ariza could play the 2. Granger's shooting would offset Ariza's...plus I'm sure Trevor has improved at least somewhat in that dept. With the late pick, we can grab a big. I am not sure why IT is not trying to get Memphis' pick.....we need lots of good young players.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I don't care for those guys...*



alphadog said:


> plus I'm sure Trevor has improved at least somewhat in that dept. With the late pick, we can grab a big. I am not sure why IT is not trying to get Memphis' pick.....we need lots of good young players.


I think Ariza will be a very pleasant suprise...He strikes me as someone who will work on his weaknesses day and night..

I also think JC is someone who is willing to listen to criticism and work on his game..

Zeke is going to pull of some major trades...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

If the Knicks draft Felton then Marbury could be put on the block to bring in some kind of 4 or 5 like Wilcox from the Clippers?

Word is that Isiah is fond of Frye. He could solidify the 5 spot and with Marbury and JC that is a decent combo until Houston is off the books and LeBron can come in and steer the ship with the combo giving him some teammates.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: I don't care for those guys...*

Hey. truth, did you know you have one of the shortest frontlines in the NBA? Did you know that 95% of so called Knicks fans are fine with that? Did you know that the same 95% don't mind being this way and are content to draft for every other position EXCEPT where you have a glaring need? Just check across the board in the Eastern Conference. As a matter of fact, some teams are even willing to get bigger. Imagine NJ with a frontline of Jefferson, Kristc and let's say PETRO? You have a plethora of unathletic PF's and most of you are happy with that. Take your Gerald Green' or Webster or Granger or whoever makes you dudes happy. I think I need to stop beating my head against the wall and follow a team that has some direction and knows how to build thru the draft.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i definitely feel a player who is afraid to show his wares is showing weakness.

as much as a i hate to say it artest did it vs. marion ....and thats why he isn't a knick today. The knicks going off that didn't pick artest.

last year josh smith challenged loul deng to a 1 on 1 ...and deng refused.

the wierd thing about it is if you took a poll who would win most would have said deng....heck if they were healthy today i would say deng.

but it showed me something about both guys and i thought then smith will be the better player...and their rookie year has done nothing to change that.

the knicks dont need to draft a big man but they need to get one,trading for a good one would suit me just fine.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I don't care for those guys...*



Tapseer said:


> Hey. truth, did you know you have one of the shortest frontlines in the NBA? Did you know that 95% of so called Knicks fans are fine with that? Did you know that the same 95% don't mind being this way and are content to draft for every other position EXCEPT where you have a glaring need? Just check across the board in the Eastern Conference. As a matter of fact, some teams are even willing to get bigger. Imagine NJ with a frontline of Jefferson, Kristc and let's say PETRO? You have a plethora of unathletic PF's and most of you are happy with that. Take your Gerald Green' or Webster or Granger or whoever makes you dudes happy. I think I need to stop beating my head against the wall and follow a team that has some direction and knows how to build thru the draft.


Tap,I am all about getting bigger.I have been screaming that for months..I liked Frye,but he mesasured 6'9 1/2" and didnt put on a pound since his college days...Bynum is a late first round pick..in my eyes,Kwame is the only realistic hope..I know nothing about Petro..

I like Ariza...alot
I like JC....but i may be way off on him...

We desparately need a big,but they dont grow on trees


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> as much as a i hate to say it artest did it vs. marion ....and thats why he isn't a knick today. The knicks going off that didn't pick artest.


i am shocked Artest back down from a challenge.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> i am shocked Artest back down from a challenge.....


he had already faced marion in pho. and marion outplayed him.

but playing in ny meant so much to him he didn't want to look bad , so he claimed he had the flu ...even though apparently he didn't .

he rescheduled and then had his knick workout alone, he did fine but the knicks wanted to see how he came back at marion...so in the end he dissappointed and the knicks didn't want him anymore.

sometimes how you respond to losses is just as important as how you win.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: I don't care for those guys...*

Don't give up on JC. He will reign his game in. I want to build our frontline. Period. I read that kid Green only wants to workout by himself. To me, it says alot. Let me put it this way...I've been called the greatest practice player in ther world, but it's what you do in competitive situations that seperates the men from the boys and your man Green is content to stay a boy. He is scared to go mano a mano against his peers, but 95% of the posters here are drooling over him. I don't know what body of work people are using to judge this kid, but not working out in a couple of drills?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I don't care for those guys...*



Tapseer said:


> Don't give up on JC. He will reign his game in. I want to build our frontline. Period. I read that kid Green only wants to workout by himself. To me, it says alot. Let me put it this way...I've been called the greatest practice player in ther world, but it's what you do in competitive situations that seperates the men from the boys and your man Green is content to stay a boy. He is scared to go mano a mano against his peers, but 95% of the posters here are drooling over him. I don't know what body of work people are using to judge this kid, but not working out in a couple of drills?


what is truly sick is the guy doesnt realise the only reason he is top 3 is due to portland lucking out and moving up in the draft..Its not like green has shown us anything at this level..You know the league is in big trouble when high scholl kids are making demands and telling GMs what they will and wont do


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Settle down, Tap...*

I fully understand the need for size. I don't see any center in this draft who can really settle this position, except Bogut. Despite Frye's size, he has nearly the same reach and wingspan as bogut, weighs proportionately the same, and is very fundamental. Anyone that watches Duncan knows that he is no leaper, nor does he possess a disproportionate wingspan. He gets it done by being smart and fundamental. Frye is 6'10.5 in shoes..call him 6'11, and that is how most guys are measured in the NBA, so no real suprise there. To say he has not gained weight is taking his college weight as true......we know how everyone exagerates size and weight. Big Ben was (and still is) listed as 6'9. An interview with him in Slam revealed that he is closer to 6'5 than to 6'9 (about 6'7). My belief is that you can build a number of ways, including having excellent wing players with serviceable to good bigs. 

As I have said, Marbury is a great scorer but has never done anything to make me think he is a winning PG. Could he be? Maybe but there is no history so I have no problem going a different direction. I think Granger will be a star...he as ALL the tools. Couple him with a dynamic playmaker or shooting guard and all we really need is a serviceable to good big guy. There is plenty of size to be had late (or maybe earlier via trade up) plus a couple of RFA that might be had. I just want to settle some positions, and in MY opinion, we have none so far. I am guessing that you are a fan of Stephon's and maybe JC as well. I think JC may make it but as I said SM has not ever shown it.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

truth said:


> I will give Marbury the benefit of the doubt....
> 
> JC??maybe
> 
> ...


I don't blame them so much, their college carreers (except green) should speak for themselves. I think it's BS that people put so much stock in workouts instead of what a player does in an actually game. And I think its more the fans on here that take the work outs too seriously, teams want players like that to work out for them so they can get some time to talk to them and get a feel for them as a person and their work ethic.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

certain types of ballplayers need to work out for teams...mainly tweeners,i.e hakim warrick,combo guards and such...

also schools like syracuse predominantly play a zone,so a little scrimmaging wont hurt


----------

